# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Urine lekken, geïrriteerd gevoel

## IFN1

Hallo,

Een jaar geleden kreeg ik last van een brandend gevoel tijdens het plassen. Toentertijd heb ik er niks aan laten doen en hopen dat het overging, dit gebeurde ook. Echter nadat dit overging, begon ik last te krijgen van druppelen na het plassen, en daar heb ik nu nog steeds last van, iets van 8 maanden al of zo, echter dacht ik dat het normaal was om te druppelen na het plassen. Maar ik heb er altijd last van na het plassen nu, dus gebruik ik papier om het vocht weg te halen zeg maar, alleen dit hoort geloof ik totaal niet. Ook merk ik dat vaak na het druppelen, het gaat stinken, waarschijnlijk omdat ik niet genoeg drink. Het is een beetje veel bij elkaar, alleen ik weet niet zeker of dit zo hoort. Elke keer druppelen na het plassen is vervelend aan het worden als vrienden vertellen dat ze geen papier hoeven te gebruiken.

Bij voorbaat dank voor het advies.

----------


## Flogiston

Een anonieme forumgebruiker die geen arts is, jouw achtergrond niet kent, jouw gezondheidssituatie niet kent, en jou niet heeft gezien kan natuurlijk nooit zeggen wat er aan de hand is.

Daarom is mijn advies: ga naar je huisarts, als je dat al niet hebt gedaan. Dit soort klachten is voor een huisarts heel normaal, niets om je voor te schamen, en ook je huisarts zal zich niet bezwaard voelen hier open over te praten.

Vanuit mijn (heel beperkte) kennis zou ik in eerste instantie denken aan een SOA of een ontsteking. Niets ernstigs dus, maar wel iets dat je moet behandelen als het niet vanzelf overgaat - zeker als het een SOA zou zijn zou je anderen kunnen besmetten, en wie weet ontstaat er bij jou schade naarmate je er langer niets aan doet, terwijl je geen enkel gevolg zult ondervinden als je er wel iets aan doet.

Maar goed, dit zijn slechts mijn eerste ingevingen. Mijn advies is dus: ga vooral naar de huisarts, en laat die eens kijken wat dit zou kunnen zijn. Dan heb je zekerheid en ben je van je probleem af - of je weet in ieder geval dat je geen ernstig probleem hebt en dat je met het nadruppelen zult moeten leren leven, wat ook best te doen is denk ik. Het voornaamste is dat je zekerheid krijgt en dat je eventuele problemen onderschept nu het nog kan.

Succes!

Flogiston

----------

